# 9.5 wk old puppy went suddenly lame and weak HELP



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

OMG, I'm so sorry. I have no knowledge with your issues, but wanted to add my thoughts and prayers. How devastating. The forum has such a diverse and knowledgeable community, I hope someone has some ideas for you and your sweet baby.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

One thought... since your vets are unable to come up with a diagnosis and course of treatment, are you near a vet school? They are able to treat many issues which are beyond the scope of most vets.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

> Anyway at exactly the morning when she was 9.5 weeks old she woke up and would not walk out of the crate -- she would not walk at all. With a lot of work and support she would force herself up to poop or pee and with encouragement took a step or two every once in a while.


This sounds terrible.... 

Did this happen shortly after vaccinations? How soon after? 



> We took her to the vet who said no idea what was wrong, but rest.


Because of your puppy's age, I would not be satisfied with this response from your vet. I would be tracking down a different vet... 



> She did have a parasite called Coccidiosis, and is taking ALBON, but neither vet thinks this was any cause, as it is common for majority of puppies to have this type issue.


I can't imagine it being common! I would suspect this is what is going on with your puppy - especially considering my previous guy (Danny) was close to dying when he had it. He was so bad the vets thought he had parvo. He couldn't keep liquids down at all. 


> Breeder says it is a reaction to Lepto vaccine s he saw this years ago and had stopped having his puppies receive this, but a new vet gave it without his knowing.


It sounds like it could be a reaction to Lepto... 

But again, your vet should be addressing this. 



> She ate when I ground up turkey meat with dry puppy food and warm water. I have also given her as much water as she will drink and some Pedialyte.


Again, I would discuss this with a vet. Is your puppy vomitting at all? 



> After playing tonight she still could not stand, but she did poop for the first time in 24 hours. Sadly though she could not stand and squat as she had earlier in the week.....she kind of stayed on her side and went. Today she peed but cannot stand at all and moans once in a while when out of crate.


Again, this is terrible - and because of your puppy's age, I would be rushing that puppy to a better vet, even a specialist. 

I'm so sorry you and your pup have to go through this....


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Yikes. So sorry you're going through this. If the vet can't find a likely reason, I'd also suspect reaction to vaccine. *What did the breeder say they did for the other puppy years ago?*

Do you have a holistic vet in your area? If traditional vets aren't offering you anything other than the option to do an MRI (which may well be needed... ?), a holistic approach might be a good intermediate step - especially if it's vaccine-related.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

How sad! My thoughts and prayers are with you and your puppy.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

OMG . . poor you and your pup. I would ask for other opinions from vets asap!


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

Wow, I am so sorry to read about what has happened with your puppy. I really have no advice to offer, other than to say that it could definitely be a reaction to the lepto vaccination. But I offer that only as an opinion, it's definitely not substantiated.

I would certainly be looking for a second opinion. The veterinary college idea is a great one. And as someone else mentioned, if it is a vaccination reaction, sometimes the homeopathic route can help. I know I was recommended Thuga (sometimes spelled thuja) after my dog, Katie, reacted to the rabies vaccination.

My heart goes out to you, and I hope you find answers.

Kim


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Please take her to closest veterinary college for a full work up, blood work for every known blood born disease, and anything else they can think of. She needs treatment NOW, waiting is not helping her.

I'm so sorry your baby is so sick.


----------



## Golden3 (Jun 1, 2011)

She is not vomitting. Breeder feels it is reaction to the Lepto and I should keep making sure she eats and drinks and she should get better. Shot was 2 days before we brought her home -- so she started reaction about 12 days after the shot. I will look for a veterinary college in NJ and see what they might be able to figure out. That was also a good recommendation. Breeder's vet is contacting the drug company re the Lepto and he advises keeping the treatment of just lots of care and feeding her by hand and making sure she drinks.....not much to go on.


----------



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm not a vet,but could it be a reaction to the ALBON she's taking for the Coccidiosis??
Maybe that's not possible,and what i say is stupid,but just a thought.I hope this poor baby is feeling better very soon!Good luck.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

OMG...get her to a specialist asap. How could a vet let the puppy leave knowing the puppy isnt walking??? wouldnt they want to look further? please keep us updated, that is scary poor baby..I just looked up reactions to lepto vaccine and it says nothing about not being able to walk...just vomiting, dark colored urine, bloody stools, lethargic..


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

It sounds kind of like what my Enzo had Easter weekend...coincidentally, just after his shots. Possible reaction to the lepto vaccine was also suggested. Enzo spent 2 days on IV fluids and it worked itself out. His official diagnosis was "gastroenteritis", which is basically a fancy word for an upset stomach. He was lame from being dehydrated. Is your puppy able to move her head or does it appear painful for her to do so?


----------



## Golden3 (Jun 1, 2011)

*Puppy perkier tonight but still not walking*



Enzos_Mom said:


> It sounds kind of like what my Enzo had Easter weekend...coincidentally, just after his shots. Possible reaction to the lepto vaccine was also suggested. Enzo spent 2 days on IV fluids and it worked itself out. His official diagnosis was "gastroenteritis", which is basically a fancy word for an upset stomach. He was lame from being dehydrated. Is your puppy able to move her head or does it appear painful for her to do so?


She is moving her head a lot and can move her legs like crazy when on her back and I am thrilled to say is peppy this evening!! She ate nicely -- still from my hand but ate a lot. She does not want to drink much, but I am giving her a bottle and a syringe with water and pedialyte so she keeps drinking. Breeder has called multiple times today to check up on her and feels it is exactly what he saw years ago from Lepto reaction and it should take up to 3 weeks to resolve. I am holding her a lot and playing when she is peppy and encouraging her to move those little legs even if not walking on them. Tomorrow in day time we will look for a veterinary school to consult. I am soooo happy that so many people out there are concerned and sending good thoughts to this little girl. She is going to rest at the first sign of not ploaying so she can be strong. Her grandpa is coming to care for her tomorrow so she will have non stop love while I am at work.


----------



## Golden3 (Jun 1, 2011)

Will look for holistic vet and a vet school tomorrow. Breeder said lots of rest time and move legs a little and most important eat and eat and drink and drink was what helped when he saw this years ago from Lepto. She is getting rest and fed by hand and water any way I can get her to take it. She is peppier tonight than in days -- not walking but alert and playing with toys and she did eat. Thank you and everyone who is helping me here.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Hoping that this all resolves soon. The first thing that comes to mind to me is Lyme, which I know is prevalent in your area. She is young to have it, but I would consider testing her for it.


----------



## Braccarius (Sep 8, 2008)

Golden3 said:


> She is not vomitting. Breeder feels it is reaction to the Lepto and I should keep making sure she eats and drinks and she should get better. Shot was 2 days before we brought her home -- so she started reaction about 12 days after the shot. I will look for a veterinary college in NJ and see what they might be able to figure out. That was also a good recommendation. Breeder's vet is contacting the drug company re the Lepto and he advises keeping the treatment of just lots of care and feeding her by hand and making sure she drinks.....not much to go on.


I know a lot of people who do not give the leptospirosis shots to puppies because of the reactions that they can cause... but... Your baby is far more likely to react to the rabies shot, and in the last few years the quality of the leptospirosis shot has improved dramatically. I doubt very much that this is a reaction to the lepto portion of the vaccine. 

On a side note, I did not give my pups lepto in their first boosters but waited til six months of age and had them get it. I have a wooded lot in my backyard so it is somewhat necessary for my two.


----------



## Golden3 (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks but the Albon started a day after she showed symptoms so it is not the cause -- no ideas are bad ones and I really appreciate your time in trying to problem solve.


----------



## Golden3 (Jun 1, 2011)

Vet ruled out Lymes due to her age. He said symptoms like this would take 3-4 months and she is not that old. My other dogs always got a vaccine for Lymes because it is indeed bad in this area and has always been a worry. My daughters always check them for ticks as well, but this little one is supposedly too young....


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Rainheart said:


> Hoping that this all resolves soon. The first thing that comes to mind to me is Lyme, which I know is prevalent in your area. She is young to have it, but I would consider testing her for it.


This jogged my memory. A local, VERY reputable breeder had a litter of pups, which became very sick and I believe she lost some of the litter. When the mother was checked, she had a very active case of Lyme Disease, which she had passed on to the pups, either in utero or through her milk. The breeder had no idea her girl was infected until the pups became so sick.

I believe she had to bypass her own vet and go to a specialist, to get the diagnosis, as her vet was also sure it could not be Lyme disease.

I know that I spayed and placed one of my girls, out of fear (not sure it was justified) that her Lyme would "break out" again if she got pregnant, and that she would then pass it to her pups.

And of course, Lyme is only one of many tick borne diseases.

Far-fetched, but at this point, who knows?


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

My Jack Russell cannot get the Lepto shot as he has severe reactions within hours of the shot. For this reason, I don't give it to my puppies until they are a little older, during their last round of puppy shots. The big dogs get it, but they don't have reactions like Twister does.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Not so far fetched, Tahnee, as that is what came to my mind as well. Most vaccine reactions especially to the bacterins happen within hours. I have seen Lyme disease in 2 month old pups. In fact one of my pups from last year was sick at 9 weeks with a horrible fever and one of the tick borne diseases.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

The current reccomendation is to vaccinate for lepto at older than 4 months.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Golden3 said:


> Vet ruled out Lymes due to her age. He said symptoms like this would take 3-4 months and she is not that old. My other dogs always got a vaccine for Lymes because it is indeed bad in this area and has always been a worry. My daughters always check them for ticks as well, but this little one is supposedly too young....


That is BALONEY. If the mother passed on Lyme, anaplasmosis, or ehrlichiosis, it could absolutely progress quickly. All three can be ruled out with a simple blood test. For a puppy that cannot even stand to defecate, I cannot understand how a vet could simply say the puppy is "too young." The test is called SNAP 4Dx and shouldn't cost more than $45 plus the cost of the blood draw.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Sally's Mom said:


> Not so far fetched, Tahnee, as that is what came to my mind as well. Most vaccine reactions especially to the bacterins happen within hours. I have seen Lyme disease in 2 month old pups. In fact one of my pups from last year was sick at 9 weeks with a horrible fever and one of the tick borne diseases.


This is the other thing I wanted to say. To blame the lepto vaccine despite a 12 day window without reactions seems a little crazy. A TBD should be ruled out. If it's Lyme, a delay in diagnosis could kill the puppy.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I am glad some one mentioned lymes because that is what it sounds like to me. I would have the vet test her for it asap.


----------



## CrazyGolden (Nov 27, 2010)

Sending prayers your way... I hope they come to a conclusion and SOON.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm just now seeing this thread and want to add how sorry and worried I am for you. I hope this resolves very quickly. Stick with her, hang in there, don't give up. She needs you so much now. And, please keep us posted.


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

I would run a c-6 an not a snap test .... a c-6 and a full tick panel for not just lyme but all of the otehr tick borne diseases as well.... 

I would not spend the money on an mri until you ruled out the tick borne diseases. I am assuming you did regular blood work that came out normal? 

the coccidia is a common thing and shouldn't cause this type of reaction especially if she is being treated... 

I think a vet school is actually the way to go


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Golden3 said:


> Vet ruled out Lymes due to her age. He said symptoms like this would take 3-4 months and she is not that old. My other dogs always got a vaccine for Lymes because it is indeed bad in this area and has always been a worry. My daughters always check them for ticks as well, but this little one is supposedly too young....


Holy crap, that's assinine!!! He needs to run a full panel test, not just the snap test, and check for lymes and every other tick borne disease! When you don't know what the problem is you rule out things it shouldn't be!.

If he won't run the tests please find a vet that will.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I would run either a full panel or the Snap 4. The Snap 4 covers Lyme, ehrlichia and anaplasmosis. If the Snap 4 is positive for Lyme, you then run the C6, which will assign a numerical value to the Lyme and tell you if you need to treat or not.

I have heard very positive things about the full panels run by ProtaTek.

Apparently this is not as uncommon as I initially thought


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Thoughts and prayers for your little girl. I hope you find some answers soon and tha she gets better soon!!!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Also a little out there-I assume liver shunt has been ruled out? My liver shunt puppy was very active, almost hyper, though but she did not eat well and was very small.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Shalva said:


> I would run a c-6 an not a snap test .... a c-6 and a full tick panel for not just lyme but all of the otehr tick borne diseases as well....


Can you explain what you mean here? You run a SNAP 4 to rule the three big TBDs in or out, and then you can run PCR tests and a C6 (Lyme-specific) test depending on results. Idexx gives their recommended test series here. You can see that the first step is always a SNAP test.

PCR tests take a while by their nature, so the idea is that you can get a quick result on the SNAP test so you know what you're dealing with and then a more detailed result on a full PCR panel.


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

Oh my, am so sorry to hear your puppy is so sick. That's why this Forum is just so great, and can draw on collective experience from so many people, vets included!

I hope and pray your little one gets well soon, it must be so distressing for you! I pray that some of the suggestions here may go some way to helping find out what is wrong and ultimately helping to get her better.

Good luck & my thoughts are with you...


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Thinking of you this a.m. how is she doing????? updates?


----------



## Golden3 (Jun 1, 2011)

All -- thanks for the advice. Still not walking but peppy and ate and drank well and has relieved herself (although without standing) outside. I am going to get her to the vet for the Snap 4DX and C-6. No vet school in my state.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

delete


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

tippykayak said:


> Can you explain what you mean here? You run a SNAP 4 to rule the three big TBDs in or out, and then you can run PCR tests and a C6 (Lyme-specific) test depending on results. Idexx gives their recommended test series here. You can see that the first step is always a SNAP test.
> 
> PCR tests take a while by their nature, so the idea is that you can get a quick result on the SNAP test so you know what you're dealing with and then a more detailed result on a full PCR panel.



there are to many false positives and negatives in the snap test and for a puppy that is this sick I would want to run a full panel aside from the snap test.... this will check not just for the most obvious but also some of the rarer diseases ..... 

I also thought shunt but that is more lethargy than just rear end weakness 
but a bile acid test couldn't hurt


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Shalva said:


> there are to many false positives and negatives in the snap test and for a puppy that is this sick I would want to run a full panel aside from the snap test.... this will check not just for the most obvious but also some of the rarer diseases .....
> 
> I also thought shunt but that is more lethargy than just rear end weakness
> but a bile acid test couldn't hurt


Funny thing about my shunt puppy is that she was hyperactive compared to the others. I never could figure that out, as she ate very little.

One other thing I will mention-hips. A breeder I know had a litter with a very small pup in it. With extra help,the pup seemed to be growing fine. However, when the pup began to try to walk, it was apparent something was wrong. The pup was cow-hocked and bunny-hopped. I'm not even sure a non-show person would have noticed it. The breeder was concerned and planned on holding onto the pup, but the prospective owners lived in a large city, near an excellent vet clinic with a number of specialists and a rehab facility with a pool. So, because the pup seemed to have improved and with the blessing of her vet, she gave the pup to them. The pup is now about 10 or so weeks old and has gotten worse, much worse. The pup at this point cannot walk. The first 2 vets who have seen the pup (other than the breeder's vet) did xrays and said the pup literally has no hips and no femoral head. Because of the pup's extreme young age, and lack of muscle, the prognosis is not good  The pup is still eating and playing but cannot stand or walk.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

If the TBD tests are not reliable, could a puppy this young be given doxycycline as a prophylactic measure?


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

Tahnee GR said:


> Funny thing about my shunt puppy is that she was hyperactive compared to the others. I never could figure that out, as she ate very little.


this is interesting because when Bing was first diagnosed (I didnt have him then) it was due to the hepatic encephalopathy and he was lethargic... but after the initial diagnosis he became more hyperactive and we still have to watch him because he gets very very wound up.... he is the only dog I have that responds to stress and not feeling well by getting more hyperactive and not getting more subdued so its interesting that your shunt pup was more hyperactive...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Puppy*

Praying for you and your puppy!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Shalva said:


> there are to many false positives and negatives in the snap test and for a puppy that is this sick I would want to run a full panel aside from the snap test.... this will check not just for the most obvious but also some of the rarer diseases .....


I think it does make sense to run the PCR panel on top of the SNAP test, but the PCR part is slower. SNAP first, though. It's true that there are other, rarer diseases that show up on the full TBD panel, so since we're throwing a wide net, I think that's a smart suggestion. And the OP can see from the document I posted that even the most comprehensive test should cost less than $55 plus the cost of the blood draw and office visit.

C6's come as part of the package now, apparently, if the SNAP shows a positive for Lyme.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

paula bedard said:


> If the TBD tests are not reliable, could a puppy this young be given doxycycline as a prophylactic measure?


While they can throw false negatives, they are definitely reliable, particularly when the infection is raging. Still, a doc might throw doxycycline at the problem since it will improve all kinds of bacterial infections on top of the TBDs.


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

So sorry to read this about your puppy. There are so many here who are concerned and who share knowledge and wisdom. I am hoping your breeder continues to keep in touch and continues to be concerned. Any chance the vet double checked the vaccine's date and lot numbers for any expirations or pharmaceautical recalls? Continued thoughts and prayers coming your way. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Golden3 (Jun 1, 2011)

*Puppy no better and it is not Lymes*

Had blood drawn and no tic born disease. Heart and kidney and liver good. Slightly anemic with raised white blood cell count -- which vet said is not unusual in a puppy. Going to neurologist tomorrow. Breeder still thinks a reaction from Lepto vaccine and she will get better. Newest symptoms are a little tremble or like hiccup once in a while, drinking more and peeing more -- in her crate and when we pick her up, which is not like her -- she basically came home at 8 weeks and never had an accident until well after this illness or whatever it is began. Thanks for all the prayers and good thoughts.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

I am so sorry your pup is still not doing well. I am keeping you in my prayers. 

Get well little pup!!


----------



## Golden3 (Jun 1, 2011)

Puppy saw neurologist today. Took blood again and gave antibiotic. Feels not an injury and could be vaccine related or could be toxoplasmosis or one of several other things blood tests will look for. The antibiotic would only be the answer if it is one of the things she was looking for, but I went ahead with it today incase it will help rather than waiting through the weekend for results to come back in the thought that it will help her more the sooner she gets antibiotic if that is indeed the treatment ultimately needed. Next step would be to look for myosthemia gravis or another one of a few even more serious things.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Prayers your way that she will be ok and they figure out what is wrong..please update as soon as you can....


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Healing thoughts coming your way from Maine. Please continue with the updates.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Bless you for doing everything you can to help your puppy instead of just giving up on her. I hope it helps to know how many people are pulling for you and her.... Sending you hugs and prayers.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

tippykayak said:


> This is the other thing I wanted to say. To blame the lepto vaccine despite a 12 day window without reactions seems a little crazy. A TBD should be ruled out. If it's Lyme, a delay in diagnosis could kill the puppy.


My children as infants used to react to their vaccinations 10 - 12 days out ( fever, crankiness, etc. ). If it can happen to children why not dogs?


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Praying that the antibiotic helps whatever may be wrong.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

cubbysan said:


> My children as infants used to react to their vaccinations 10 - 12 days out ( fever, crankiness, etc. ). If it can happen to children why not dogs?


I think the fact that the dog was entirely fine for twelve days first and then developed such serious symptoms makes a vaccine reaction less likely. Not impossible, just a lot less likely than many other things.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

This sucks. I hope you can figure out what is wrong with your poor puppy, you must be running yourself ragged with all of the vet trips. I will be thinking of you and your pup.


----------



## Golden3 (Jun 1, 2011)

Update today is puppy is taking antibiotics and is peppy and eating well. She even ate her regular puppy food and not mashed up with a "bribe" of turkey included. Kids played with her all of the times she was awake during the day, and she is enjoying being the center of attention -- which I think is helping her want to get better. I have been putting her in a little dish basin with warm water to wash her a little each day since it is hard for her to urinate without stepping and sitting in it -- and found she seems to like this and cuddling in a big towel afterwards to dry off. On another note, very sadly, and very unexpectedly our cat died overnight -- she was only 8 y/o, and we think she may have had a stroke or something as she was walking a little funny late last night and cried a little -- unlike her, and she had not been ill, so we didn't think anything major, and I thought I would take her to the vet too on Sunday morning if she did not seem herself -- sadly a few hours overnight were important and we did not realize this, and she did not make it until morning. Our 10 y/o Golden is great thank goodness, and actually seeming younger than ever as she is bringing us her ball to throw much more than usual when she sees the puppy playing -- she wants to play too which is great for her and making her seem younger. I am so sad about the poor cat, but because I am so worried (but hopeful) about the puppy it, is hard to process all of the feelings.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh my goodness, I am so sorry about your kitty, that is so sad. You certainly are being handed some tough times. 

I am glad to hear the puppy is feeling a littel better!


----------



## Golden3 (Jun 1, 2011)

Puppy tested negative for TBD including Lymes -- not sure if I mentioned that. Saturday's blood work is not back yet -- perhaps tomorrow. I am really getting convinced it is ******* Paralysis -- caused by a vaccine -- internet articles on this say it can be after a vaccine and she got this within the time window described on line -- which can take up to 14 days from the shot. Hope that she has a "mild" case as the paralysis has not progressed to the front legs. She is still happy and eating well and I am exercising those little legs as much as I can. Please see the following from this site dating back to 2008 http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...36-anyone-ever-heard-coonhound-paralysis.html as well as this from the Merck Veterinary Manual "*Acute idiopathic polyradiculoneuritis* is a common inflammatory disease primarily affecting the ventral nerve roots and peripheral nerves. It is common in dogs and rare in cats. Clinical signs often develop 7-14 days after a raccoon bite or scratch ( *Coonhound paralysis*); however, other affected animals have no exposure to raccoons. A similar syndrome can develop in dogs and cats within 1-2 wk of vaccination. An immune-mediated reaction to raccoon saliva or other antigen is suspected. Typically, flaccid paresis begins in the pelvic limbs and progresses within 1-2 days to tetraparesis and, in some cases, facial and laryngeal weakness. Occasionally, the thoracic limbs are initially affected. Death from respiratory paralysis can occur in severe cases. Spinal cord reflexes are weak to absent, and severe muscle atrophy is evident within 10-14 days. Pain perception is intact and some dogs may appear hyperesthetic. Mentation and appetite are not affected. Urination, defecation, and tail movement usually remain normal. Analysis of CSF collected from the lumbar subarachnoid space shows increased protein with a normal cell count. Electromyography shows denervation, and nerve conduction studies show marked dispersion and prolonged latency of F-waves, indicative of slowed conduction in the ventral roots. There is no effective treatment other than nursing care, and corticosteroids are not helpful. Most affected animals begin to improve spontaneously within 3 wk, with complete recovery by 2-6 mo. Animals with severe signs and marked muscle atrophy may recover incompletely. Relapses can occur, especially in hunting dogs that frequently encounter raccoons. Pathologically there is inflammation, demyelination, and varying degrees of axonal degeneration in the ventral nerve roots and peripheral nerves." I just wanted to list this incase it ever helps anyone else....we will never be sure it is this, and I will let everybody know if the blood work comes back with something else -- but for now it sure sounds like our little puppy girl has this disease and may get better with continued intense care.


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

You sure have been through some difficult times. Thank you for advocating for your pup. You have gone above and beyond. Are you able to exercise your pups legs without difficulty? I would think maybe a daily warm bath(not necessarily a major scrubbing), might help as some rehabilitative and/or restorative benefit. With ability to exercise your pups legs. Is your pup in any pain at all? This is such a tough time, when all you want for your puppy is to learn, grow and have fun with you and your family. So sorry about your cat passing. Life has really hit you hard. You are in my thoughts.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Thinking of you and sending every positive thought your way. x


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

so sorry about your cat...you are going through such a tough time! i am hoping the vets figure out what is wrong..keep doing what youre doing. and keep updates


----------



## Cumberland Lucy (Feb 15, 2010)

Don't know if this is what is happening with your puppy.

A couple of years ago i had a beagle do about the same thing your puppy is doing. She became lame and couldn't stand and was trying to drag herself around with her front legs and would lay on her side to do her "business" and she was panting like crazy, I figured she was not going to make it. I was checking her over and noticed an engorged tick on her that was bright orange and half the size of a dime. I am not sure but I think it was a bat tick, I have never seen a tick that color before. I pulled the tick out and called the vet and they informed me that ticks have a toxin that can give dogs paralysis like my beagle was going through. The vet informed me to pull it out and the dog should be normal within 48 hours. By the next afternoon my beagle was back to normal and and never missed a beat since then. Watching my beagle in that shape made me feel so helpless, it was awful to see her like that.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry about your kitty. What a terrible shock to find her. We're sending healing thoughts and prayers for your puppy to make a full recovery. So sorry that you're going through so much right now.


----------



## Almanac (Jan 26, 2011)

Cumberland Lucy said:


> Don't know if this is what is happening with your puppy.
> 
> A couple of years ago i had a beagle do about the same thing your puppy is doing. She became lame and couldn't stand and was trying to drag herself around with her front legs and would lay on her side to do her "business" and she was panting like crazy, I figured she was not going to make it. I was checking her over and noticed an engorged tick on her that was bright orange and half the size of a dime. I am not sure but I think it was a bat tick, I have never seen a tick that color before. I pulled the tick out and called the vet and they informed me that ticks have a toxin that can give dogs paralysis like my beagle was going through. The vet informed me to pull it out and the dog should be normal within 48 hours. By the next afternoon my beagle was back to normal and and never missed a beat since then. Watching my beagle in that shape made me feel so helpless, it was awful to see her like that.


that's crazy


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am so sorry about the loss of your kitty. Hope you get some news from your vet, however what you posted about coonhound paralysis sounds like it fits. I hope whatever the outcome of what she has that she starts improving soon. Thoughts and prayers continue to be with you!!!


----------



## Golden3 (Jun 1, 2011)

She tested negative for any tick borne diseases and we did not find a tick on her, but I appreciate your taking the time to tell me the good news about your Beagle. I am pretty sure it must be this coonhound paralysis at this point. Still no blood work results so I am calling again in the morning -- tomorrow morning is exactly two weeks since she stopped walking.


----------



## Golden3 (Jun 1, 2011)

Blood work from Saturday still not back yet on Wednesday -- so no updates on the puppy girl today.....hope to know more soon.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

is she still the same? not walking at all? this is crazy, what could be wrong with her..did you read the post above about a bat tick?? have you seen any strange bugs on her??its odd that it happened overnite when she was in her crate? did some sort of bug bite her?? i live in florida so strange bugs and spiders are everywhere and some are deadly like the brown recluse(spelling)


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I am very concerned that there is some sort of toxin in your house or yard. To lose a cat so suddenly at a fairly young age and to have your puppy present the symptoms she is makes me think there may be an issue in the house. Is this a newer house? What state do you live in? How long have you lived there? Any chemical spraying going on nearby (I know NY does some mosquito spraying and I'm sure other states do, too). Any wildfires nearby? Anything else you can think of that's changed recently?


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

fostermom said:


> I am very concerned that there is some sort of toxin in your house or yard. To lose a cat so suddenly at a fairly young age and to have your puppy present the symptoms she is makes me think there may be an issue in the house. Is this a newer house? What state do you live in? How long have you lived there? Any chemical spraying going on nearby (I know NY does some mosquito spraying and I'm sure other states do, too). Any wildfires nearby? Anything else you can think of that's changed recently?


 Wow that just hit me as well!! i see she lives in jersey. but the cat dying with no illness previously that was known of and now poor little girl?? im wondering too. i read up on the **** paralysis she had mentioned but she would have gotton bit by a raccoon atleast thats what it said. Has the house been sprayed recently? any kind of chemical in the garage she couldve gotton into??


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

fostermom said:


> I am very concerned that there is some sort of toxin in your house or yard. To lose a cat so suddenly at a fairly young age and to have your puppy present the symptoms she is makes me think there may be an issue in the house. Is this a newer house? What state do you live in? How long have you lived there? Any chemical spraying going on nearby (I know NY does some mosquito spraying and I'm sure other states do, too). Any wildfires nearby? Anything else you can think of that's changed recently?[/quot
> sorry i posted the same message twice and tried to erase one and of course i have no idea how too


----------



## Waggily Tail (Jan 11, 2009)

Wow, so sorry to hear about your pup and kitty. Maybe a coincidence but maybe a connection. Thank goodness there are so many knowledgable and concerned people here to brainstorm and offer ideas. Best wishes for you all, Jill


----------



## jweisman54 (May 22, 2010)

Any new updates today?


----------



## Zoey's Mommy (May 16, 2011)

Any new updates?


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

??? how is the puppy


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Bumping up, in hopes that GRF veterinarians will weigh in.


----------



## Golden3 (Jun 1, 2011)

Puppy is doing MUCH better. She has for the last 2 days been standing for a minute or so if assisted, and taking 3 steps or so at a time! She is noticeably very proud of herself in doing these things and wagging her tail like crazy when she stands. The praise is very motivating, and she is trying to stand when a family member approaches her. She has noticeably gained weight, and is lifting herself up to a stoop position to go when taken outside, and giving a little bark to let us know she wants to go out and go. She is constantly wiggling and playing with toys and eating well on her own from bowl. As the neurologist said it was ok, we did take her in the pool one time -- boy could she kick those legs! We rinsed her off afterwards as directed by the neurologist -- I think the swim therapy will work in time, but she did not enjoy it, even though dad had a hold on her the entire 15 second attempt -- and I do not want to push her. Maybe as she improves more, we can try this again. Her case seems to be the classic coonhound paralysis progression in a mild case (one that did not progress to front legs or chest area) -- it will be 3 weeks in 3 more days and she definitely hit the low as noted in literature, and is improving on target for 3 weeks as predicted. From what I have read, it is possible this is from the vaccine, as some of the literature mentions not only the raccoon bite but also reactions to some vaccines as a cause. Thanks to everyone for the concern. I immediately wondered if the cat's death was related -- but they were seldom even in the same room, and never directly interacted. The puppy was never left alone when not in her crate, and never went into the garage or basement. There is no chance she ingested any poisonous chemicals. The cat did go into the basement, but we had nothing there that was open or spilled -- the only possible hazardous things were bleach and laundry detergent -- but both were closed. The cat had never ever gone outdoors, and did not go in the garage either. We kept no house plants as she tended to nibble on even silk plants, so I was always worried she would eat something bad in a plant. The puppy was never in the room where the cat's litter box was kept. I think that our cat's sudden death was just a very sad coincidence at the same time the poor puppy was sick. Neurologist called on Thursday -- this is Sunday -- and she still had not received blood work back from the previous Saturday -- seems way too long to me, and I will call again on Monday morning to see what is up with that....All of your prayers are definitely helping as our little sweetie is so very noticeably more vigorous and making progress. Thank you!!!


----------



## Golden3 (Jun 1, 2011)

Also, forgot to mention, there have been no spraying or pesticides etc. I am in NJ, and my yard never receives any chemical sprays as I think they would harm pets and children -- and as mentioned the cat never went outdoors. I also do not use any indoor pesticides -- not even ant traps -- out of concern for pets, and I clean hard surface floors with a steam cleaner so chemicals are kept away from pets too and germs are killed by the heat. Just wanted to mention this as I do not think any sort of poison could have been involved with the cat's death. We think it was a stroke or brain aneurism (sp?) that was unpredictable, but also a very sad thing to deal with at the same time the puppy was having problems.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Glad to see an update on your puppy. What is her name? Very glad there is some improvement. Thoughts and prayers for continued improvement! It amazes me how happy they can be even when things aren't right. Can't wait until she completely recovers and has an opportunity to blossom and have the puppy fun she is supposed to have. I would have thought the bloodwork should have been done by now too. I hope you get those results tomorrow.


----------



## Golden3 (Jun 1, 2011)

Thank you ALL for your prayers and concern. Our little girl puppy is Nellie  Not much change today -- still trying her best, and she did stand on her own today pushing herself up. Still very playful and wiggly. Regularly stooping to relieve herself and managing to balance on her hind legs long enough to do this. She really is proud of herself every time she makes another milestone in her recovery. She does tell us when she wants to go out which is amazing that through all of this she is basically trained in this way. I know she is very smart (bragging is ok right??)  She loves toys that have many legs -- a monkey and an octopus stuffed puppy toy are her favorites -- she wrestles these regularly rolling around on top of them and hugging them, which makes her move all of her legs, so I think it is good exercise for her. She has definitely gained weight -- she looks a little fuller and even her legs do, and she feels a little heavier to pick up, so we are very happy that she is growing well. She managed to scoot across the room and tried to nibble the leg of a chair -- I caught her in time as I was sitting with her (she is never left alone except in her crate for very short periods or over night) -- I just had to laugh because this was so normal, and it was hard to tell her nicely "no" and offer her a chewy toy instead. Just the fact that she got across the room on her own made me want to cheer instead of say "no."  STILL no blood work -- again called neurologist today and was told it can take over a week as the blood work is sent out and they only run tests two times a week....this is pretty unbelievable -- a pet could die waiting for the results of blood work. I don't understand this at all. Went from being told on a Saturday when blood was drawn that results would be in Tuesday and maybe even Monday to over a week later and still nothing.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Thoughts and prayers for a good day for Nellie (love the name)!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Golden3 said:


> Thank you ALL for your prayers and concern. Our little girl puppy is Nellie  Not much change today -- still trying her best, and she did stand on her own today pushing herself up. Still very playful and wiggly. Regularly stooping to relieve herself and managing to balance on her hind legs long enough to do this. She really is proud of herself every time she makes another milestone in her recovery. She does tell us when she wants to go out which is amazing that through all of this she is basically trained in this way. I know she is very smart (bragging is ok right??)  She loves toys that have many legs -- a monkey and an octopus stuffed puppy toy are her favorites -- she wrestles these regularly rolling around on top of them and hugging them, which makes her move all of her legs, so I think it is good exercise for her. She has definitely gained weight -- she looks a little fuller and even her legs do, and she feels a little heavier to pick up, so we are very happy that she is growing well. She managed to scoot across the room and tried to nibble the leg of a chair -- I caught her in time as I was sitting with her (she is never left alone except in her crate for very short periods or over night) -- I just had to laugh because this was so normal, and it was hard to tell her nicely "no" and offer her a chewy toy instead. Just the fact that she got across the room on her own made me want to cheer instead of say "no."  STILL no blood work -- again called neurologist today and was told it can take over a week as the blood work is sent out and they only run tests two times a week....this is pretty unbelievable -- a pet could die waiting for the results of blood work. I don't understand this at all. Went from being told on a Saturday when blood was drawn that results would be in Tuesday and maybe even Monday to over a week later and still nothing.


 
It's good to hear you are seeing some signs of improvement. If I were you I would call the clinic again and ask to speak directly to the vet. I just don't think it should take this long to get blood test results.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

please let us know when blood work is in..thinking of you


----------



## HudsensMama9 (Dec 17, 2009)

Just checking in to see how Nellie is doing and if you've heard about her blood work. Thoughts and prayers for you!


----------



## flutterbye (Jun 16, 2011)

I hope your little girl feels better soon.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Checking in to see how Nellie is doing..... Hoping things are improving every day


----------



## Golden3 (Jun 1, 2011)

Blood work for one test came back Thursday -- it is not toxoplasmosis. Nellie was doing better but has regressed a bit....she was not as playful for the last few days, and is no longer trying to stand or squat. She stood once yesterday for 30 seconds or so when we put her in a standing position, and she somewhat squated to relieve herself once, but overall not what she was doing at the beginning of the week. Not sure what is going on. If anybody has experience with a dog recovering from coonhound paralysis, please let me know if there were ups and downs. She was pretty playful last night and this morning, but when we stand her up she for the most part just plops down. I am so sad to see this turn back in her progress.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Prayers and good thoughts coming your way that Nellie has a full and quick recovery


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Have you had her checked by a neurologist? Gotten an MRI or anything along those lines? For being that long I would be worried it would become permanent and get worse. I hope I am wrong :-(. 
I did have a shih tzu pup that have a very unstable back end when I got him at about 4 weeks old. I ended up taking him to a chiropractor (that actually came to the first hospital I worked at). He had I think 2 treatments and was able to walk normally. I did a few more just to be on the safe side, but he ended up being able to walk like a normal dog. He had lots of other issues arise in his short life. Just wanted to offer that as another option as well.
EDIT- sorry did just see you did go to a neurologist..didn't know if you did an MRI along with bloodwork though.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Checking up on Nellie. How is she doing? Any more test results? Thoughts and prayers continue for Nellie!!!


----------



## Golden3 (Jun 1, 2011)

Nellie is BETTER! She is GREAT!!!!! THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU ALL for the prayers and good wishes!!! On the 23rd we heard back finally that all blood work was negative. We stopped the Clyndamicine as there was no need any more to think that antibiotics would help. She was much more playful again that day. On Friday the 24th "Dad" got her at 5 a.m. and found she was able to stand for a minute and then she walked a few steps and squated to relieve herself and walked again and wagged and wagged her tail. All through the day she pushed herself up to stand and would take a few steps before wobbling and sitting. On Saturday the 25th, she went wild with walking -- like she had to make up for 4 weeks of not walking!!! She is still a little wobbly, but gets up on her own all the time, squats to relieve herself, and walks all over to get to toys and anything else she wants to explore....she is better on the deck or carpet -- hard floors are still slippery for her, and she did nto walk as much in the grass, but she can walk -- and even almost tried to run a bit...This is so miraculously great and we are so thrilled we spent most of the day just watching Nellie! We have to assume based on process of elimination and by the course of this disease progress and recovery that it is coonhound paralysis. I am sending the log I kept of her progress to the 3 different vets she saw -- none of whom really knew what it was -- so they will have some information to go by if they see this again. My big concern now is if she will have reactions to future vaccines -- I will never give her anything that is optional -- but there are shots she will need to get in future, and I will be worried that she will again have a bad reaction -- so I am looking to find out if anyone who has had a dog with coonhound paralysis had a setback following future vaccine shots. I know Nellie is still wobbly, but her progress from one day to the next has been a real miracle, so we are hoping she will be back to 100% very soon. Thank you again EVERYONE who has been pulling for Nellie! She is a very special little girl and has the happiest family going!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Wonderful news! I am so glad she is on the mend 

If you are worried about future vaccinations, you might want to try titering her in the future. This would allow you to only vaccinate when necessary, and only for those diseases that the titer shows are needed.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

OMG, this has made my day... no, week! Hallelujah!!!!! Now sweet Nellie deserves all the fun, love and mischief that any puppy can have. Our Cody has an autoimmune issue and is not vaccinated except for mandatory rabies every 3 years. He is titered for parvo/distemper every year, and has never even shown a need for further vaccination. We do keep him pretty cloistered as his immune system is compromised. So glad you kept a journal so your vets can refer back and perhaps learn more.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

VERY glad to read that she is getting better every day!! Sending thoughts and prayers that she continues to improve and is at 100% very soon!!


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I agree!! This is such great news! Imam so happy for her and you. Yeah!!!!!!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Golden3 said:


> Nellie is BETTER! She is GREAT!!!!! THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU ALL for the prayers and good wishes!!! On the 23rd we heard back finally that all blood work was negative. We stopped the Clyndamicine as there was no need any more to think that antibiotics would help. She was much more playful again that day. On Friday the 24th "Dad" got her at 5 a.m. and found she was able to stand for a minute and then she walked a few steps and squated to relieve herself and walked again and wagged and wagged her tail. All through the day she pushed herself up to stand and would take a few steps before wobbling and sitting. On Saturday the 25th, she went wild with walking -- like she had to make up for 4 weeks of not walking!!! She is still a little wobbly, but gets up on her own all the time, squats to relieve herself, and walks all over to get to toys and anything else she wants to explore....she is better on the deck or carpet -- hard floors are still slippery for her, and she did nto walk as much in the grass, but she can walk -- and even almost tried to run a bit...This is so miraculously great and we are so thrilled we spent most of the day just watching Nellie! We have to assume based on process of elimination and by the course of this disease progress and recovery that it is coonhound paralysis. I am sending the log I kept of her progress to the 3 different vets she saw -- none of whom really knew what it was -- so they will have some information to go by if they see this again. My big concern now is if she will have reactions to future vaccines -- I will never give her anything that is optional -- but there are shots she will need to get in future, and I will be worried that she will again have a bad reaction -- so I am looking to find out if anyone who has had a dog with coonhound paralysis had a setback following future vaccine shots. I know Nellie is still wobbly, but her progress from one day to the next has been a real miracle, so we are hoping she will be back to 100% very soon. Thank you again EVERYONE who has been pulling for Nellie! She is a very special little girl and has the happiest family going!


Such great news!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Such great news, give that sweet girl a big hug from the Ohio crew


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm so happy to hear this.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Great news!! Keep us posted on her progress!


----------



## HudsensMama9 (Dec 17, 2009)

Wow, that is fantastic! We have been thinking about you guys and praying that Nellie gets better soon. I'm so glad she is improving! Hudsen sends her a big, sloppy kiss!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Fabulous news! Thank you so much for sharing this joyful news! I am so happy for you and for Nellie!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I am glad to read Nellie is improving. I hope she makes full recovery.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Sooo happy to hear Nellie is on the mend. Thank you for the update.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Yay!! That is just great new


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

Sorry I am just seeing this thread! So glad that Nellie is getting better! It was breaking my heart to read about her so I am thrilled that she is doing well now and can start doing all the fun things puppies do! 

We want to see a picture of Nellie!!!


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Thank you for letting us know things are better. We have been worrying and praying.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Very happy to read this, ypu have no idea. So many people would have given up on her long ago- I think this experience though, will set the stage for the deepest bond a family can have with their dog - which is a gift for all. Keeping you in my thoughts!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Its so good that she is doing better. There is nothing sadder than a sick puppy. She must be so grateful for your love!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm soo happy to hear this!! Sweet Nellie is going to be acting like she should be very soon. I agree she is probably try to make-up for time lost . Go Nellie! I've never heard of this condition before and will def. look it up and let my doctors know about it!


----------



## Golden3 (Jun 1, 2011)

*Photo of Nellie at 3 mos and 1 week*

Here is Nellie at 3 mos and 1 week -- on the day she walked again. I will take more photos in the coming days and "catch" her in the act of walking and standing so I can post something more. I did not take pictures when she was sick. The second picture is when she first came home at 8 weeks. Even though she was sick, she has grown


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

She is sooooooo adorable  Can't wait to see more pictures of her!


----------



## Golden3 (Jun 1, 2011)

*Nellie running to get a ball!!! Day 3 of recovery!*

Here is a video on Flikr of Nellie running to get a ball -- this is day 3 of her recovery period after 4 weeks of paralysis. I am not too up to date on how to post photos and videos so I hope this works....

Nellie | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

It is unbelievable how quickly she is doing more and more. Soooo happy!:wavey:


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

I'm glad that she is doing better!! Keep the pictures and updates coming!!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Wow~ What fantastic news!!!! You all must just be over the moon! Please keep us updated on how she's growing and what her milestones are. Can't wait to see more photos


----------



## HudsensMama9 (Dec 17, 2009)

Yay!! She is adorable! I'm sooo glad she is getting better!


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

What great news!! i have been worried about her and so happy to read she is walking! going to watch the video of her now!!! great news and i am going to bring this up with my vet as well. when is she due for vaccines again? i would hold off til she is completely walking, i would be scared too do you have any idea what vaccine couldve caused this??


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

She is a doll! Glad she is feeling better. What a scare with a little one.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Yay! I have not posted but have followed the story of this little golden miracle! I'm so glad she's doing better. 

I also second titering from now on. If your city requires vaccines for licensing ask your vet for a letter of exception.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

So happy to see that Nellie is improving. I hope she will never have a reaction like this again. Very scary and I am glad it seems to be over. I hope you and your family have fun raising her. She is so cute!! She is also lucky to have you supporting her!!! Looking forward to more pictures!!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh gosh, that's the best thing I've seen in a looooonnnng time!! I'm so glad she is up and getting around now.

Happy Dance!!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so happy that she's on the mend!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I am glad to read, and now see, she is doing much better.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

FANTASTIC!!!! And bless you for not giving up on your sweet Nellie. She is so precious.


----------



## Bella's Mama (Jun 12, 2011)

Edit: yay for a better pup


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Nellie*

Your post scared me to death and I am ECSTATIC for Nellie and you that she is better. I really hope you get a different vet-those answers these first gave you were just awful.


----------



## Bella's Mama (Jun 12, 2011)

Well dang I missed that she's getting better. My stupid phone and this website are not compatible. I want you to know I said a small prayer for y'all. I believe the faith of so many can heal a dog, person, anything. I am so relieved!


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

How is Nellie doing???


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Oh...such good news on Nellie! I was so worried, is there an alternate vaccine they can give her? I'd be a wreck about her getting another...Thank You for taking such great care of her!


----------



## Golden3 (Jun 1, 2011)

Update on Nellie -- she is GREAT! She had a short 1 week relapse last week & we are not sure why. She was not totally down, but while she could walk had lost playfulness and hesitated getting up or doing the 2 steps from deck to yard. After one week she is jumping on the couch and running and playing again just fine. We really think it is important to watch that she eats all of her food to stay strong as she tends to eat the first few bites great and likes to see the food served -- and then after a few bites walks away. Have to keep her strong! Anyway, thank you all for the prayers and good thoughts -- Nellie is a darling and we are so happy she is doing well.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

So happy she is doing great!!! Post some pics of her when you can..what a relief


----------



## Ipsita Girolla (Mar 30, 2017)

Even I have a puppy who turned 9 weeks today and since yesterday he is limping n lethargic like he has some pain in the hind legs


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Ipsita Girolla said:


> Even I have a puppy who turned 9 weeks today and since yesterday he is limping n lethargic like he has some pain in the hind legs


Call your vet. A 9 week old puppy should not be limping and lethargic.


----------



## Ipsita Girolla (Mar 30, 2017)

Sweet Girl said:


> Ipsita Girolla said:
> 
> 
> > Even I have a puppy who turned 9 weeks today and since yesterday he is limping n lethargic like he has some pain in the hind legs
> ...


Yes I went to the vet he's okay now thanks


----------

